# Finish For Maple Clothes Drying Rack



## shortlid (Aug 31, 2009)

My wife found a VERY large Amish made solid Maple clotes drying rack in a furniture store in Vermont. The rack has no finish and my wife will use it almost every day as a clotes drying rack. I have heard Maple is hard to stain so I am thinking about keeping it natrual. But I need a very water risestant finish that will not come off on wet white clothes. Any advise, or dig pics of Maple with a just a finish on it?


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Shortlid, You might try a water base polyurathane . I have had good luck with it on projects around schools and children , (no allergens) and it does not bleed . Good luck it sounds like a good buy.


----------



## GerryB (Nov 5, 2008)

*Clothes Dryer (Non Electric)*

One Question 
Why finish it ?
Mother had one she used for years that was just raw wood.
Never a problem. It may not have been maple, but is unfinished maple a problem with wet clothing? 
GerryB


----------



## shortlid (Aug 31, 2009)

*Finish*

Well I though being it will be used every day with very wet clothes. My wife does not put her clothes through the dryer because she does not want any of the clothes to shrink. I think the wood might milldew, or gray over time if not finished.:thumbsup:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I vote for lacquer. It's much more durable than poly.


----------



## shortlid (Aug 31, 2009)

*Laquer*

Whould Laquer be impervious to water, and not bleed on the clothes?


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Lacquer turns white when moisture hits it , That is why I suggested Boat varnish, I figured if the boat doesn't sink:boat: it is good enough for this.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

I apologize for the confusion I mixed up to threads I did suggest water-base poly, for this job. the boat varnish was for some out door chairs ether should in this instance the poly does not wear off and is safe for cloths again sorry for the confusion .


----------



## shortlid (Aug 31, 2009)

*Poly it is*

OK, so striaght Poly it is:thumbsup:


----------

